# 35g Planted Tank



## wesignup (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello! I am new to planted aquarium world...I just wanted to share a pic of my 35g setup. I am hoping to add some redish/purplish and carpet plants soon...if I can find some .

Otherwise....let me know your thoughts on the setup.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks nice, you can add more crypts and other low light plants. It seems almost all of your plants are low light and doing well. In order to maintain "redish/purplish and carpet plants" you need high lighting, co2 and nutrient dose. Also they are much harder to maintain.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Just to let you know, those lucky bamboo won't survive underwater, and will eventually die.


----------



## wesignup (Apr 24, 2008)

@Sameer - Thanks! I am looking into getting a CO2 10lb or 5lb tank (haven't actually decided)...I just received an Aquatic Life CO2 Regulator with Lighted Solenoid Valve. Just upgraded the lights to T5HO 1 tube is 10K and other is pinkish (can't remember the name). Also looking into Seachem products for nutrients.

@solarz - The lucky bamboo is actually the only fake plant I have . My wife thought it was "cute" LOL!  It actually doesn't look bad .


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Good luck with entering the high demanding plants level. Now you will face new problems and challenges. If done right it will pay off


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

dont bother with seachem ferts..go to a hydroponic store and buy dry inorganic ferts...you will save a lot of money. 
buy:
-250g of kno3
-250g of kh2po4
-250g of trace mix..
That will cost under $20 and will last a year or more..


----------

